# épingle à/de nourrice



## Aoyama

Une question sûrement un peu futile ...
Lisant un article dans le Monde, je trouve l'expression "épingle de nourrice" alors que j'ai toujours dit (et il me semble entendu dire) "épingle à nourrice" (même si je connais "épingle de sûreté" comme "rasoir de sûreté). Google donne plus de renvois à "de" qu'à "à" mais je ne dirais personnellement jamais "épingle de nourrice" (même si, à bien y regarder, la construction semblerait plus logique que "épingle à nourrice"). Des avis ?
(Article du Monde sur les "Avaleurs de sabres" :
Les gobeurs de cure-dents et d'épingles de nourrice n'ont pas été retenus dans cette étude (...) ).
Et ici (et ailleurs) : Épingle de sûreté — Wikipédia


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai pour ma part toujours dit _épingle *de* nourrice_, ce qui ne veut pas dire pour autant que ce soit plus fréquent ni plus correct.


----------



## DearPrudence

Aoyama, je suis exactement comme toi.
J'ai toujours dit (et entendu, je n'ai pas inventé cette expression à ce que je sache) "épingle *à *nourrice" mais en effet, "épingle de nourrice" semble être la forme correcte (si j'en crois les dictionnaires que j'ai). En tout cas, c'est plus logique. Mais pour l'instant, ça ne "sonne" pas bien à mes oreilles


----------



## Aoyama

> Mais pour l'instant, ça ne "sonne" pas bien à mes oreilles


 aux miennes non plus, d'où la question ...
J'ai d'ailleurs demandé dans mon entourage (d'Hexagonaux) et personne ne dirait "*de* nourrice" ...


----------



## DearPrudence

Moi, je commence à avoir honte de poser ce genre de question autour de moi  alors je n'ai demandé qu'à un Sudiste de mon âge qui ne connaissait et n'employait que "épingle à nourrice" aussi. En attendant d'autres avis ici...


----------



## Aoyama

Mais, à bien réfléchir, on peut se demander si cette tournure "à nourrice" ne serait pas du même type que "le livre à Pierre" (fautif) mais "un livre de/à Pierre" possible ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour 

Moi aussi j'ai toujours dit "épingle *à*  nourrice", mais j'ai déjà entendu ou lu "épingle de nourrice".

Rajout : c'est amusant, je viens de chercher dans le Trésor et à "nourrice", je trouve "épingle *à* nourrice" et à "épingle", je trouve "épingle *de* nourrice"


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Eh bien moi, je dirais comme Maître Capello :  _épingle *de* nourrice..._  ça me semble plus logique.  

Mais pour être bien honnête, je dis en général : _épingle *à *couche.  _Ça, je pense que c'est québécois.


----------



## Aoyama

Epingle à couche s'entend bien, puisque c'est une épingle _pour _couche. Le même raisonnement pourrait s'appliquer pour "épingle à nourrice" ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi aussi, _épingle *à* nourrice_ - mais _épingle *de* sûreté_, va savoir pourquoi...


Aoyama said:


> Mais, à bien réfléchir, on peut se demander si  cette tournure "à nourrice" ne serait pas du même type que "le livre à  Pierre" (fautif) mais "un livre de/à Pierre" possible ...


En continuant à réfléchir, _épingle *à* nourrice_ semble aussi logique que _épingle, pince *à* cheveux_, non...?


----------



## Aoyama

> _épingle *à* nourrice_ semble aussi logique que _épingle, pince *à* cheveux_


 oui et non ... On n'épingle pas les nourrices, alors qu'on pince les cheveux ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais tu dis bien _une cuillère *à* dessert_ (= _une cuillère *pour* le dessert_), non ?


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, absolument, comme cuillère à soupe. Donc il faudrait bien dire _épingle *à* nourrice _et pas _de nourrice ..._


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ta conclusion est trop hâtive. Ce n'est pas parce que *à* est correct que *de* ne le serait pas !

Le _à_ marque l'emploi tandis que le _de_ marque la propriété (dans le sens d'appartenance ou de spécificité) :

_une épingle *à* nourrice_ = une épingle servant à l'usage des nourrices
_une épingle *de* nourrice_ = une épingle propre aux nourrices, appartenant aux nourrices


----------



## Aoyama

Bien sûr ... Mais le sens initial de ma question était que l'usage est de dire _*à* nourrice _alors que l'on rencontre _*de* nourrice _(notamment dans un article du Monde et ailleurs, voir #7 de PZ). A première vue, contrairement à l'usage (majoritaire dans l'Hexagone), *de *semblerait plus logique, mais ce n'est donc pas vraiment le cas .


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Non, ta conclusion est trop hâtive. Ce n'est pas parce que *à* est correct que *de* ne le serait pas !


Surtout que tous les dictionnaires ne disent pas que  _à_ est correct…


> _Épingle de sûreté_ ou _épingle de nourrice_ (abusivt _à nourrice_), _épingle anglaise_, _épingle double_ : tige de métal recourbée qui se ferme, la pointe rentrée dans un étui métallique. ➙ région. *imperdable* (Petit Robert 2010, s.v. _épingle_)


----------



## Nicomon

Si la nourrice s'appelait disons... Marie.
- Diriez-vous _l'épingle *à* Marie _ou _l'épingle *de* Marie? _Moi, je dis _« *de* ». 

_Pour moi une épingle, ça sert à épingler quelque chose. Et comme Ao l'a écrit... on n'épingle pas les nourrices. 

Une cuiller sert à manger quelque chose, mais je ne dirais pas « _cuiller* à* bébé _» en parlant d'une cuiller plus petite. Je dis... « pour ». 
Je ne serais pas portée non plus à dire une _« pince *à* dentiste »... _même si elle sert à l'usage du dentiste. Je dis... « de ».

Cela dit, si j'entendais _épingle *à* nourrice_, je comprendrais quand même qu'on parle d'une _épingle à couche/de sureté. 

_*Edit : *merci, CapnPrep.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maintenant il y a des cas où _épingle *à *nourrice_ est tout à fait justifié:


> Un soir j'ai griffé brutalement avec une épingle à nourrice  la joue de ma nourrice que j'adorais, seulement parce que la boutique  où elle m'amena acheter des « oignons en sucre » que je réclamais en  hurlant était fermée.
> (Autobiographie de Salvador Dali)



Google Livres donne deux fois plus d'emplois pour "de" que pour "à", ce qui correspond à ce qu'en dit Grevisse (_Le français correct_) : 





> On dit _épingle de sûreté_, parfois, en Belgique notamment, _épingle à sûreté; __épingle de nourrice_; parfois, _épingle à nourrice_ [...]



Le Petit Robert, qui donne _épingle *à* nourrice_ comme abusif, ne s'étend cependant pas sur _épingle *à* chapeau_ vs. _épingle *de* cravate_...


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis d'accord avec JDS, plus haut .
Quant à 





> Diriez-vous _l'épingle *à* Marie _ou _l'épingle *de* Marie? _Moi, je dis _« *de* »._


 c'est un peu ce que j'évoquais dans mon post #6.
Il reste que je ne dirais jamais "épingle de nourrice" et je suis bien sûr que si je le disais, on me reprendrait .


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> l'usage est de dire _*à* nourrice_


Ça dépend où ! ** En Suisse, je n'ai jamais entendu que _*de* nourrice_.

De toute façon, moi je parle en fait d'*imperdable* (d'ailleurs mentionné dans l'extrait du _Petit Robert_ cité par CP) plutôt que d'_épingle de nourrice_, ce qui règle le problème de la préposition !


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, mais entrer dans un magasin à Paris et demander une boîte d'imperdables, ça risque de faire jaser ... et qui sait ce qu'on vous donnerait ... certainement pas des épingles à/de nourrice ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> ... je suis bien sûr que si je le disais, on me reprendrait .


Je me trompe peut-être, mais je ne pense pas que tu te laisserais faire, Aoyama .
Moi, avant de me marier, je disais "épingle de sureté", et après, "épingle de nourrice", mais je ne me rappelle plus si j'avais commencé avant ou après la naissance des enfants .


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> [...] ... c'est un peu ce que j'évoquais dans mon post #6. Je sais; j'ai fait exprès de répéter l'exemple.
> Il reste que je ne dirais jamais "épingle de nourrice" et je suis bien sûr que si je le disais, on me reprendrait


 J'en conclus donc - pour reprendre les exemples que j'ai mis plus haut - que tu dirais aussi _cuiller *à *bébé _et _pince/aiguille *à *dentiste. _Sinon, tu ne serais pas conséquent avec toi même.

@ JDS : Perso, je dis _épingle à cravate_, pas _de_. 
Et à bien y repenser, c'est _épingle à ressort _que je dis (je disais _à couche _quand elles servaient à cet usage). 

Extrait d'un document intitulé L’épingle et son double en Nouvelle-France (à la p. 3) 





> L’usage à répétition de l’épingle droite pour mettre ensemble des pièces de tissus ou des pièces de papier a donné lieu à deux grandes inventions qui marquent encore notre quotidien : l’épingle *à ressort *ou *de sureté*, aussi appelée épingle *de* *nourrice *ou « *épingles à couches* » , la fibule ou _fibula _desRomains redécouverte par les Américains Thomas Woodward et Walter Hunt en1842 et 1849[…]


 Disons donc... _fibule_.  

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas cliqué sur le lien, l'autre grande invention est le trombone.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nicomon said:


> @ JDS : Perso, je dis _épingle à cravate_, pas _de_.


Je ne faisais que citer le Robert et peser sa logique...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, fibule ... plutôt qu'imperdable ... Maintenant, "une boîte de fibules" au Monoprix, pas sûr que j'aie gain de cause ...


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je ne faisais que citer le Robert et peser sa logique...


La logique dans ce cas consiste à préférer _de_ (ou _pour_) à _à _pour introduire le complément d'appartenance ou de destination quand il s'agit d'une personne. Que _à_ et _de_ puissent être en concurrence quand le complément désigne une chose (_épingle à/de cravate_) ne contredit en rien cette logique.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Mon interrogation portait seulement sur le choix éditorial d'une des deux formes (_épingle de cravate_) sans citer l'autre pourtant courante (_épingle à cravate_), et sans que la logique soit en cause (_épingle à chapeau_).
C'est mon éternelle interrogation sur l'objectif d'un dictionnaire : a-t-il été écrit pour fixer une norme, mettre les bonnes formes à droite et les mauvaises à gauche, ou a-t-il été écrit pour documenter le lecteur sur toutes les formes qu'il pourrait rencontrer ?
Le Petit Robert se donne comme "objet principal" de _mieux comprendre l'usage actuel_ (préface), mais dans ce cas-ci il procède par sélection et critique et non par exhaustivité.


----------



## CapnPrep

Les dictionnaires modernes ont l'objectif principal de décrire l'usage, mais cette description peut comporter des appréciations de caractère normatif. Et je pense qu'aucun dictionnaire ne prétend répertorier toutes les formes qu'un lecteur pourrait rencontrer, surtout quand il s'agit de locutions. Le fait de ne mentionner que _épingle de cravate, à chapeau, à cheveux, de sûreté, de/à nourrice, anglaise, double,_ et_ à linge_ n'implique pas que _épingle _n'entre pas dans d'autres expressions, ou que de telles expressions seraient automatiquement incorrectes.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Mais ce mélange flou de descriptif et de normatif pousse certains lecteurs à vouloir déclarer incorrecte une forme en arguant du fait qu'elle n'est pas listée.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> une épingle de nourrice


Ne serait-ce pas plutôt _"épingle *à* nourrice" _?


----------



## Yendred

"_épingle *de* nourrice_" existe aussi mais est moins courant.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Le terme grammatical est _épingle *de* nourrice_ => dont se sert la nourrice.
On entend aussi _épingle *à *nourrice_ => épingle qui sert à la nourrice.

Mais ce dernier terme est controversé :
- Robert en ligne dit "_épingle *à* nourrice_ ou _*de*  nourrice_";
- Robert le petit (CD 2013) dit "_épingle* de* sûreté ou *de* nourrice_ (abusivement _*à* nourrice_)";
- Robert le grand (CD 2004) ne se mouille pas et propose seulement _épingle_ *de*_ sûreté_ ou _épingle *de* nourrice_;
- TLFi fait de même => _épingle_ *de*_ sûreté_ ou _épingle *de* nourrice_;
- bizarrement, rien chez Littré.

[…]


----------



## JClaudeK

DearPrudence said:


> J'ai toujours dit (et entendu, je n'ai pas inventé cette expression à ce que je sache) "épingle *à *nourrice" mais en effet, "épingle de nourrice" semble être la forme correcte


 + 1


----------



## iuytr

Toujours entendu et dit *à nourrice *pour ma part. Si c'est une faute , elle est répandue.
Une comparaison Google Trend sur les recherches en France depuis 2004 montre une écrasante majorité de* à *sur *de *et une quasi absence d'épingle de sureté, pour ce que ça vaut.


----------



## Maître Capello

Une recherche Ngram montre que _épingle *à* nourrice_ est plus récent et que ce n'est que depuis la fin du siècle passé que c'est devenu plus courant que _épingle *de* nourrice_.


----------



## nicduf

J'ai évolué d'épingle de sureté (qu'employait ma mère) à épingle de nourrice, vu mon grand âge aurai-je le temps d'employer couramment épingle à nourrice ? Vaste question quasi philosophique !


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> Une recherche Ngram montre que _épingle *à* nourrice_ est plus récent et que ce n'est que depuis la fin du siècle passé que c'est devenu plus courant que _épingle *de* nourrice_.


Alors ma mère était minoritaire quand j'étais gamine, il y a une bonne cinquantaine d'années, car j'ai toujours entendu _épingle à nourrice_ dans ma famille. J'aurais dit qu'_épingle de sûreté_ était peut-être plus soutenu alors, car il me semble que c'était ce qu'on voyait écrit sur l'étiquette lorsqu'on en achetait une boîte.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je me demande si la préférence majoritaire pour dire *épingle à nourrice* n'a pas quelque chose à voir avec la prononciation: dire "_épinglanourrice" _est plus facile et rapide que de dire "_épingledenourrice" (_sauf, évidemment, pour ceux qui diraient_ "épingl'd'nourrice"... )._


----------

